# Critique - Waterfall Shot



## PhotoConceptsDT (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello All,

I just got into DSLR photography over the past couple of years. Last summer, I wanted to try my hand at creating those typical long exposure waterfall pictures. What I had at the time was my t3i, 24-105 and a two-stop ND filter. Now, most of my friends and family all say nice things about the photo, but I was hoping to get a bit arm's length with the critiquing. 

Your thoughts?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/conceptsbydt/9529656047#


----------



## Stig (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I'm no professional, but I like it  and can't come up with anything really wrong with it, so I'm curious whether others will agree, or what will they come up with that I missed (the only thing that I can imagine somebody might like is a bit more context/environment... so a wider crop).


----------



## jrista (Mar 5, 2014)

It looks good, overall. A couple things I would have done. 

1. I'd have shot the falls at more of an angle, to start. With it being head on, I think you lose some of the sense of depth and shape, where as with a more oblique angle, you'd pick all of that up a bit more. Maybe just ever so slightly increase the elevation of the camera as well, and point it just ever so slightly downward. Again, to help improve the sense of depth. 

2. I'd have exposed for longer. The current exposure is just barely on the edge of long enough to accentuate the sense of "flow" in the water. A longer exposure would enhance the dreamy effect, and help smooth out the scene overall, and accentuate that flowing sense of water more.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, I like it too, I think what jrista said about angles would probably help improve the overall effect of the image.
I think you have pretty much nailed the length of the exposure, much longer would in my opinion have taken the blurring dreamy a bit too far but it is only my opinion. I do like the dreamy flow thingy but it has been overdone a lot.
From your post I'm guessing you were also running out of gear, a 2 stop filter being a bit light for a loooong exposure! I took some of a waterfall recently, only my second attempt, first at a fall of any significance! I took various lengths of exposure from short, freezing the water to a few seconds, I found my favourite somewhere in the middle of the range. Get yourself a filter with more stops , it gives you more control. I bought Cokin but I think it is lending quite a cast to the images, I don't know but I think all the big stopper type add a colour cast but some (a lot?) more than others, I bought what I could afford (read was allowed)! :

Have a look at the waterscape posts for some great shots, not lots of falls but some.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## PhotoConceptsDT (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I would have never have thought of the angleing down part. Definitely worth another try this spring. Got a tiffen variable ND filter now. Should help a bit!


----------

